# Ideas for under fence?



## Hoosier (Jun 12, 2018)

I have a couple hundred feet of black metal picket fencing that I currently have to use a weed eater on both sides of each week (sometimes every 2 weeks if I'm lazy) since there is grass on both sides of the fence.

Since this takes about 20 minutes each time, and I'm beating up the fence with the weed eater, in trying to come up with a way to get rid of this task. I bought some 4 inch wide green landscape edging that I thought about tacking down flat under the fence so that I can just mow along it, but haven't tried it yet.

Since I have another month or more before the first mow of the year, figured I'd see if anyone has done something to address the same issue. Thought about pea gravel too, but wondering if I'd have to Roundup the gravel fairly often, and if it would stay in place.

Any ideas/pictures would be appreciated!


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Plant Growth Regulator (PGR)?

The 4" "block" sounds like a cool idea (probably the way I'd go first as it leaves the most options if If turns out I don't like the results.

Positively NO WAY I would put gravel - without , heck, EVEN WITH "borders," ITLL BE IN YOUR GRASS IN NO TIME AT ALL (I get a headache just thinking about that , lol!)


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Beautiful doggie, btw!!!!


----------



## Hoosier (Jun 12, 2018)

@440mag thanks! Definitely will stay away from the gravel, and will keep the landscape edging as an option. Not looking forward to having to cut out a square to go around each fence post if I go that route, but can't think of anything else yet - maybe others will chime in as well!


----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)

Hoosier said:


> I have a couple hundred feet of black metal picket fencing that I currently have to use a weed eater on both sides of each week (sometimes every 2 weeks if I'm lazy) since there is grass on both sides of the fence.
> 
> Since this takes about 20 minutes each time, and I'm beating up the fence with the weed eater, in trying to come up with a way to get rid of this task. I bought some 4 inch wide green landscape edging that I thought about tacking down flat under the fence so that I can just mow along it, but haven't tried it yet.
> 
> ...


Landscape blade! Got one for Christmas and it makes getting around the fence and post easy!


----------

